# Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

						Die von vielen Star Trek-Fans erwartete Serie mit dem altgedienten Enterprise-Captain Jean-Luc Picard ist nun auch hierzulande auf Amazon Prime Video gestartet. Unterdessen geben die ersten Kritiken der Fachpresse einen Ausblick auf die Qualität, auch der kommenden Folgen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*


----------



## Blowfeld (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

Erste Folge gesehen, großes Kino.

Patrick Steward lebt die Rolle und trägt die Emotionen. Die Handlung ist recht einfach nachzuvollziehen und auch das Tempo fand ich bei weitem nicht zu langsam. Alles, was schneller gewesen wäre, hätte dem Flow geschadet. Man merkt hier deutlich, dass mit Liebe zur Entwicklung der Figur Picards gearbeitet wurde, da der Picard hier deutlich die Weiterentwicklung seines Characters nach S7 und den Filmen ist und weit entfernt vom S1 Picard. 

Sein Motiv, auf die Reise zu gehen, ist stimmig und die Schauspieler machen alle eine gute Figur. Guter Cliffhanger am Ende.

Bonuspunkte dafür, dass sein Hund No. 1 heißt. 

Klare Empfehlung für jeden, der TNG mochte und mit Discovery vielleicht so gar nicht warm geworden ist.


----------



## GEChun (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

Bleibt nur der schlechte Release von Amazon... wer will den heute noch immer eine Woche auf eine neue Folge warten?

Das Format ist noch von Fernseh Release und total überholt...,

da vergisst man die Hälfte in der Woche, kann sich nicht mehr auf das Konzentrieren was war..., achtet nicht mehr auf Kleinigkeiten..., guckt die Serie nur noch oberflächlich...


----------



## weisserteufel (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



GEChun schrieb:


> Bleibt nur der schlechte Release von Amazon... wer will den heute noch immer eine Woche auf eine neue Folge warten?
> 
> Das Format ist noch von Fernseh Release und total überholt...,
> 
> da vergisst man die Hälfte in der Woche, kann sich nicht mehr auf das Konzentrieren was war..., achtet nicht mehr auf Kleinigkeiten..., guckt die Serie nur noch oberflächlich...



Mhmm. Ich bin zwar kein Freund von wöchentlichen Episoden, da ich sehr gern eine Staffel in einem Rutsch gucke, ABER:  
Ich habe die Folge nun dreimal gesehen und muss sagen, dass mir selbst beim dritten Mal noch Dinge aufgefallen sind, die ich beim ersten Mal nicht gesehen habe und ich schaue eine Serie wahrlich nicht oberflächlich.

Entsprechend muss ich zum Schluss kommen, dass das Argument: "...achtet nicht mehr auf Kleinigkeiten..., guckt die Serie nur noch oberflächlich... " an der Stelle nicht passt.


----------



## mkm2907 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

Ich habe die Serie auf Amazon Prime gesehen. Amazing as ever. Es freut mich immer sehr zu sehen, das auch ältere Schauspieler noch einen Job bekommen. Auch wenn es manchmal etwas anstrengend ist sich die Texte merken zu können.


----------



## Nuallan (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Blowfeld schrieb:


> Erste Folge gesehen, großes Kino.



Bin auch positiv überrascht. Der Cast scheint sehr gut zu sein und es geht mir den Synths scheinbar in eine interessante Richtung. Leider kannte man schon fast alles aus den Trailern.



GEChun schrieb:


> Bleibt nur der schlechte Release von Amazon... wer will den heute noch immer eine Woche auf eine neue Folge warten?
> 
> Das Format ist noch von Fernseh Release und total überholt...,
> 
> da vergisst man die Hälfte in der Woche, kann sich nicht mehr auf das Konzentrieren was war..., achtet nicht mehr auf Kleinigkeiten..., guckt die Serie nur noch oberflächlich...



Nope, es ist genau umgekehrt. Binge Watching ist mittlerweile überholt. Wenn man da bei Folge 5 ist hat man schon alles aus Folge 2 vergessen. Das Gehirn kann gar nicht so viel auf einmal abspeichern. Finde das wöchentliche Format wesentlich besser. So kann man sich immer auf was freuen, muss kein ganzes Jahr auf die nächste Staffel warten, und es verschafft den Produzenten etwas Luft um es gegen Ende der Staffel nochmal richtig krachen zu lassen. 

Und mit "krachen lassen" meine ich irgendwas durchdachtes, und nicht dieses lächerliche Staffel 2-Finale von Discovery, wo 2000 Copy-Paste-Schiffe im Kreis rumfliegen und einfach nur noch alles explodiert damit man gar nicht erst zum nachdenken kommt wie schwachsinnig das alles ist.


----------



## GEChun (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Bin auch positiv überrascht. Der Cast scheint sehr gut zu sein und es geht mir den Synths scheinbar in eine interessante Richtung. Leider kannte man schon fast alles aus den Trailern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab das nicht^^ ich kann mich definitiv noch daran erinnere was in Folge 2 war..

Zudem heißt Binge gucken ja nicht das du alles in einem Stück gucken musst, sondern dein eigenes Tempo festlegen kannst!

Bei wöchtentlichem Release bist du dazu genötigt genau wöchentlich 1x zu gucken, genau das ist es was ich daran enorm Kritisiere, gerade weil ich mir in der Woche sehr viele Gedanken um andere Sachen mache oder auch mal andere Serien gucke, die ich dann auf schon mal rückblickend leicht vermische... was wiederum bei Binge gucken nicht passiert, weil ich dann bei einer Serie bleibe bis sie am Ende ist.

Auch eine Woche mit dem Gedanken rum zurennen, wie geht es weiter? 
Nervt mich gewaltig und stört mich durchaus im Alltag!

Werde wohl ende März dann endlich die Serie gucken können..

@weisserteufel 
Wenn du die Folge 3x guckst ok aber willst du jede Folge 3x gucken?


----------



## Bevier (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

Fand sie nicht annähernd so schlecht, wie ursprünglich bei den Produzenten erwartet. Aber endgültig begeistert bin ich auch nicht. Mir war schon nach wenigen Minuten klar, dass das Mädel, das im Trailer groß als etwas Bedeutendes angekündigt wurde, ein Androide ist und auf  Datas Technik basiert. Das war einfach von Anfang an zu offensichtlich. Sonst: Patrick Stewart ist einfach ein großartiger Schauspieler, der einige schwächere Punkte gekonnt überspielen konnte. Humor und amüsante Seitenhiebe haben viel Spaß gemacht, mir fehlt nur das Star Trek-typische Raumschiff etwas. Wäre eine wunderbare Gelegenheit, eine neue, kleine Schiffsklasse einzuführen (gut fürs Marketing), an einen Kreuzer der Galaxy-Klasse glaub ich eher nicht. Das werden wohl auch nur Erinnerungen bleiben, wie auch die Auftritte alter aber mittlerweile auch offiziell verstorbener Personen auf TNG (Data, Hugh). Freue mich aber schon auf die Rückkehr anderer alter Bekannter (Guinan, ich bewundere Whoopi Goldberg)...

Allerdings hätte ich das Alles auch lieber in meinem Tempo angesehen, statt jede Woche nur eine Folge. lieber eine pro Tag, natürlich mit Pausen, wenn etwas Wichtigeres dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Nuallan (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



GEChun schrieb:


> Bei wöchtentlichem Release bist du dazu genötigt genau wöchentlich 1x zu gucken



Genötigt.. Jein. Du kannst dir ja auch 5 Wochen lang die Folgen aufheben und dann 5 nacheinander gucken. Im Grunde gibt es da gar keinen so großen Unterschied. Wenn du es aber nicht 5 Wochen aushältst spricht das doch für die Serie. Immerhin gibt es heute ja ein riesen Überangebot und man hat eigentlich immer was zu gucken um sich abzulenken.



GEChun schrieb:


> Auch eine Woche mit dem Gedanken rum zurennen, wie geht es weiter? Nervt mich gewaltig und stört mich durchaus im Alltag!



Finde ich wie gesagt eher positiv. Ich muss immer an Lost denken damals. Die halbe Welt hat darüber gesprochen, jede Woche zu jeder aktuellen Folge diskutiert, und hätte man die Serie am Stück gucken können hätte Lost wahrscheinlich nie so gut funktioniert.



Bevier schrieb:


> Sonst: Patrick Stewart ist einfach ein großartiger Schauspieler, der einige schwächere Punkte gekonnt überspielen konnte. Humor und amüsante Seitenhiebe haben viel Spaß gemacht, mir fehlt nur das Star Trek-typische Raumschiff etwas. Wäre eine wunderbare Gelegenheit, eine neue, kleine Schiffsklasse einzuführen (gut fürs Marketing), an einen Kreuzer der Galaxy-Klasse glaub ich eher nicht.



Die Macher hätten das bestimmt auch gerne gemacht, aber Sir Patrick wollte nicht wieder irgendein Schiff von der Brücke aus kommandieren. Er wollte kein TNG 2.0. Das war (leider) immer die Bedingung damit er überhaupt nochmal in die Rolle schlüpft.


----------



## Rollora (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



GEChun schrieb:


> Bleibt nur der schlechte Release von Amazon... wer will den heute noch immer eine Woche auf eine neue Folge warten?
> 
> Das Format ist noch von Fernseh Release und total überholt...,
> 
> da vergisst man die Hälfte in der Woche, kann sich nicht mehr auf das Konzentrieren was war..., achtet nicht mehr auf Kleinigkeiten..., guckt die Serie nur noch oberflächlich...



Aha das heutige Publikum ist also nicht mehr fähig sich eine Woche auf die nächste Folge zu freuen? Das ist bedenklich, sagt  das doch einiges über die geistige Entwicklung aus. Antrainierte Ungeduld. Duke Nukem Forever Entwicklungszeit wär für viele hier der Tod.
Und wie bitte, du kanndt dir das bisschen Handlung keine Woche merken?
Und warum wartest du nicht einfach 8 Wochen und schaust dir alle 10 Folgen in einer Woche an?

Oder noch besser: warte bis die finale Staffel draußen ist, sonst vergisst du ja jedes Mal wieder die Handlung.
Wie ist das eigentlich dann wenn man sich so Serien wie Game of Thrones oder Breaking Bad anschaut? Bei der letzten Folge kann man gleich wieder von vorne anfangen, hat man doch alles wieder vergessen.

Mann, ich hab ja eine Hirnerkrankung, aber manchmal möchte ich mit dem Hirn der modernen Seriengucker tauschen, dann kann ich mir jede Woche Herr der Ringe ansehrn und es fühlt sich an wie das erste Mal

Tatsache ist, dass man Dinge mehr schätz wenn man sie Stückweise genießt. Das ist bei Essen so, beim Lesen. Bei Frauen und auch beim Serienschauen. Zu viel auf ein Mal und ein Gewöhnungs/Abstumpfungseffekt tritt ein


mkm2907 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Serie auf Amazon Prime gesehen. Amazing as ever. Es freut mich immer sehr zu sehen, das auch ältere Schauspieler noch einen Job bekommen. Auch wenn es manchmal etwas anstrengend ist sich die Texte merken zu können.



Lol du hast eine etwas seltsame Vorstellung vom altern.
Ob unser Hirn sich was merkt oder nicht hängt zwar schon etwas vom Lebensalter, sehr jedoch von Erfahrung und Training ab... und eben Gewohnheit.
Siehe das Beispiel des Kollegen der nach ein paar Tagen schon wieder die Hälfte vergisst.

Wer viel liest und lernt behält sich Inhalte schnell und lange. Wer immer alles sofort googelt und sofort wieder vergisst der trainiert halt nocht gerade sein Gedächtnis. Deshalb sind heutige Schüler viel weniger Aufnahmefähig als noch die Konder vor 10 Jahren


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Rollora schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, dass man Dinge mehr schätz wenn man sie Stückweise genießt. Das ist bei Essen so, beim Lesen. Bei Frauen und auch beim Serienschauen. Zu viel auf ein Mal und ein Gewöhnungs/Abstumpfungseffekt tritt ein



Ist das ein allgemein gültiges Gesetz oder betrifft das nur dich und du schließt damit auf andere?
Ich mag es, wenn die Staffeln komplett auf einmal veröffentlicht werden, denn dann kann ich selbst entscheiden, wann ich was gucke.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ob unser Hirn sich was merkt oder nicht hängt zwar schon etwas vom Lebensalter, sehr jedoch von Erfahrung und Training ab... und eben Gewohnheit.


Und davon ob uns Dinge interessieren und wie wir sie bewerten.

Topic: Heute Abend komme ich wohl dazu mir die erste Folge anzugucken. Ich bin gespannt.

Und am Stück gucken muß ich nicht unbedingt mehrere Folgen hintereinander.
Wobei der Reiz schon vorhanden ist, wenn die Serie gut gemacht ist.

*Edit:* Viel schlimmer finde ich wenn es einen Mega-Cliffhanger gibt nach der Staffel und man wer weiß wie lange auf die nächste warten muß.


----------



## Rollora (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das ein allgemein gültiges Gesetz oder betrifft das nur dich und du schließt damit auf andere?
> Ich mag es, wenn die Staffeln komplett auf einmal veröffentlicht werden, denn dann kann ich selbst entscheiden, wann ich was gucke.



Das ist allgemeingültig. Lernt man halt in der Psychologie. Allerdings hab ichs natürlich viel pauschaler formuliert als es ist.
Im vorliegenden Fall hängt es massiv davon ab wie die Serie aufgebaut ist und wo man als Mensch in seiner persönlichenEntwicklung steht: ist jede Folge in sich geschlossen kann jede Folge für sich ein befriedigendes Erlebnis sein.
Ist alles offen und die Handlung kommt erst nach und nach in Fahrt, weil nicht jede einzelne Folge 3 Akte hat sondern die ganze Staffel, so macht es durchaus Sinn auch 2 oder 3 Folgen zu schauen.
Ausgehend von der Aufnahmefähigkeit vom Gehirn und diversen anderen Faktoren empfiehlt man halt bewusst Pausen und auf jeden Fall nicht 5h auf ein Mal schauen.
Ich hab etwa derzeit "The Witcher" begonnen und bin froh, dass jede Folge eine geschlossene Handlung hat. So ist es ohne weiteres kein Problem, nach einer Golge wieder was anderes zu machen.
Gemein wirds, wenn die Serien bewusst ständig das Gefühl hinterlsssen, dass da lauter Cliffhanger drin sind. Als würde man von einer leckeren Speise schon das Bild davon sehen ider sie riechen, ja vielleicht schon einen Vorgeschmack bekommen - aber sie noch nicht essen dürfen 

Also ja: warten und dann genießen ergibt meist ein höheres Genussgefühl solange gewisse Faktoren eingehalten werden. Aber das ist so allgemein auch in Hollywood bekannt, sodass leider genau dagegen gearbeitet wird

Im vorliegende Fall würde ich halt empfehlen- wenn du unbedingt mehrere Folgen auf einmal schauen möchtest- dass du dir vorstellst, die Serie kommt erst ende Februar raus. Dann kannst du dir den ganzen Spaß genauso einteilen wie du magst


RyzA schrieb:


> Und davon ob uns Dinge interessieren und wie wir sie bewerten.
> 
> Topic: Heute Abend komme ich wohl dazu mir die erste Folge anzugucken. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> ...



Ja, oder die Serie eingestellt wird... (Firefly und viele andere die nie "fertig" wurden.)


----------



## rhalin (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

Ich habe gestern die erste Folge geschaut und bin recht angetan.
Für mich als TNG-Liebhaber ein Fest  , Nostalgie pur.....
Hoffe die Story wird gut


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Rollora schrieb:


> Das ist allgemeingültig. Lernt man halt in der Psychologie. Allerdings hab ichs natürlich viel pauschaler formuliert als es ist.



Und daran kann man sehen, dass Psychologie nichts anders als Glaskugelgucken und Rätselraten ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und daran kann man sehen, dass Psychologie nichts anders als Glaskugelgucken und Rätselraten ist.


Und daran kann man sehen, dass du überhaupt keinen Plan von Psychologie hast. 

Von "Allgemeingültigkeit" ist in der Psychologie nur schwer zu sprechen, finde ich. Jeder Mensch ist individuell und das wird auch beachtet. Es wird aber auch viel mit Empirie gearbeitet, aus denen sich Tendenzen ableiten lassen, die man als Basis für weitere Forschung und Untersuchungen benutzt. Und auch neurobiologische Erkenntnisse fließen in die Psychologie mit ein.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Von "Allgemeingültigkeit" ist in der Psychologie nur schwer zu sprechen, finde ich. Jeder Mensch ist individuell und das wird auch beachtet. Es wird aber auch viel mit Empirie gearbeitet, aus denen sich Tendenzen ableiten lassen, die man als Basis für weitere Forschung und Untersuchungen benutzt. Und auch neurobiologische Erkenntnisse fließen in die Psychologie mit ein.



Aber hier wird eben genau damit argumentiert. Alle über einen Kamm scheren und das funktioniert eben in der Psychologie überhaupt nicht, weil eben jeder Mensch anders ist.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

Es gibt in der Psychologie auch genug Dinge die man verallgemeinern kann.
Sonst könnte man sich sämtliche Methoden sparen.
Der Mensch ist zwar individuell und einzigartig, aber es gibt auch sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten.
Physiologisch sowieso, sonst würde Medizin nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist zwar individuell und einzigartig, aber es gibt auch sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten.



Dann versuch mal vorherzusagen, welcher Mann seine Familie nach einer Trennung tötet.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal vorherzusagen, welcher Mann seine Familie nach einer Trennung tötet.


Das wäre viel zu komplex und ist auch nicht damit gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre viel zu komplex und ist auch nicht damit gemeint.



Aber genau das meine ich.
Man kann nichts vorhersagen. Man kann Trends ermitteln und Wahrscheinlichkeiten aufstellen aber das wars schon.
Wer also behauptet, dass es besser ist, pro Woche immer nur eine folge zu gucken, liegt schlicht daneben. Es gibt genug, die gerne alles auf einmal gucken wollen und können.
Ich finde es gut, wenn ich die komplette Staffel sofort zur Verfügung habe und kann dann für mich selbst entscheiden, wann ich das gucke. Eben sofort am Stück oder eben gestaffelt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber genau das meine ich.
> Man kann nichts vorhersagen. Man kann Trends ermitteln und Wahrscheinlichkeiten aufstellen aber das wars schon.


Es ging doch gar nicht um Vorhersagen, sondern darum wie unser Gedächtnis (am besten) funktioniert. Und das ist eigentlich schon ganz gut erforscht.



> Ich finde es gut, wenn ich die komplette Staffel sofort zur Verfügung habe und kann dann für mich selbst entscheiden, wann ich das gucke. Eben sofort am Stück oder eben gestaffelt.


Kannst du ja!


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



RyzA schrieb:


> Es ging doch gar nicht um Vorhersagen, sondern darum wie unser Gedächtnis (am besten) funktioniert. Und das ist eigentlich schon ganz gut erforscht.



Echt? Man weiß, wie das Gedächtnis funktioniert? 
Tja, wenn man das wüsste, könnte man vorhersagen, welcher Mann seine Familie tötet, nachdem er verlassen wurde.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Man weiß, wie das Gedächtnis funktioniert?
> Tja, wenn man das wüsste, könnte man vorhersagen, welcher Mann seine Familie tötet, nachdem er verlassen wurde.


Vom Gedanken lesen habe ich nichts geschrieben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Man weiß, wie das Gedächtnis funktioniert?
> Tja, wenn man das wüsste, könnte man vorhersagen, welcher Mann seine Familie tötet, nachdem er verlassen wurde.


Was RyzA meint, ist die reine Merkfähigkeit des Menschen. Das Kurz- und Langzeitgedächtnis. 

Das Gedächtnis hat in dem Fall, den du da konstruierst, nichts damit zu tun. Im Fall des Mannes ginge es eher um emotionale und kognitive Reife, sowie um Resilienz. 

Und selbstverständlich gibt es Dinge, die jeder Mensch mit dem anderen gemeinsam hat. Die Fähigkeit, zu sprechen. Die Fähigkeit, emotional und auch rational zu zu denken und zu handeln. Die Fähigkeit, andere Perspektiven einzunehmen, empathisch zu sein. Usw. usw. Und es ist auch erforscht, wann welcher Entwicklungschritt während des Heranwachsens in der Regel eintritt. Abweichungen, die vom Individuum ausgehen, sind da auch bereits in der Forschung berücksichtigt. 

Die Psychologie geht auch nicht nur in eine Richtung, sondern in zig verschiedene. 

Aber um "Vorhersagen" geht es in der Psychologie sowieso nicht. Was fabulierst und konstruierst du dir denn bitteschön zusammen? Du schießt da völlig am Ziel vorbei.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber um "Vorhersagen" geht es in der Psychologie sowieso nicht. Was fabulierst und konstruierst du dir denn bitteschön zusammen? Du schießt da völlig am Ziel vorbei.



Ich finde es nur albern zu behauptet, dass es besser ist, eine Folge pro Woche zu sehen.
Wieso nicht alle 6 Tage? Oder alle 4 Wochen?
Diese Grenze ist rein willkürlich und hat absolut gar nichts mit der Merk oder Denkfähigkeit des menschen zu tun.

Und damit Ende mit der Diskussion -- führt eh zu nichts.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur albern zu behauptet, dass es besser ist, eine Folge pro Woche zu sehen.
> Wieso nicht alle 6 Tage? Oder alle 4 Wochen?
> Diese Grenze ist rein willkürlich und hat absolut gar nichts mit der Merk oder Denkfähigkeit des menschen zu tun.


Doch, hat es. Ob es nun "allgemeingültig" ist, dass eine Folge pro Woche optimal ist, darüber kann man durchaus diskutieren. Es gibt ja beispielsweise auch keine optimale Lernmethode. In der Psychologie wird zwischen verschiedenen Lerntypen unterschieden. 

Aber willkürlich ist diese Grenze nicht und hat selbstverständlich was mit der Merk- und Denkfähigkeit des Menschen zu tun.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und damit Ende mit der Diskussion -- führt eh zu nichts.


Da du hier der einzige bist, der komplett falsch liegt und am Ziel vorbei schießt, sind wir nicht Schuld daran, dass die Diskussion zu nichts führt.


----------



## Rollora (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Man weiß, wie das Gedächtnis funktioniert?
> Tja, wenn man das wüsste, könnte man vorhersagen, welcher Mann seine Familie tötet, nachdem er verlassen wurde.



Natürlich weiß man annähernd wie das Gedächtnis funktioniert.
Was du aber beschreibst hat überhaupt nichts mit Gedächtnis tu tun. Eher mit Motiven, Traumata, Tiefenpsychologie etc. Aber besser mal einfach IRGENDWAS posten



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber hier wird eben genau damit argumentiert. Alle über einen Kamm scheren und das funktioniert eben in der Psychologie überhaupt nicht, weil eben jeder Mensch anders ist.



Du hast iwie überhaupt nicht verstanden was Psychologie macht bzw ist, redest aber iwie mit als hättest du Ahnung. Wir versuchen sowohl allgemeine, soziale wie auch individuelle Motive festzustellen.
Jeder Mensch hat von alldem was, aber natürlich auch was individuelles. Es gibt halt Eigenschaften, die hat so gut wie jeder. Die die sie nicht haben werden abnorm genannt. Das Befriedigungsgefühl ist im allgemeinen größer, wenn Vorfreude vorherrscht. Wer Psychologie im gesamten aber nicht versteht, sollte es lassen darüber negativ zu schreiben

Das ganze ist numal irrsinnig komplex.
Ich selbst spezialisiere mich auf Depression im Jugendalter um SchülerInnen und Co besser zu helfen. Aber es gibt auch da individuelle Faktoren die man schwer einschätzen kann.

Es als "Glaskugellesen" zu bezeichnen zeugt nur von einem, nämlich Unwissenheit. Ich kenne keinen klinischen Psychologen, der seine Einschätzungen auf was anderes als Evidenz und Faktenbasierendem Wissen stützt. Der Unterschied zu vergleichsweise "simplen" Berechnungen im Bereich der Mathematik oder Statistik, ist die große Anzahl an Variablen.


----------



## Blowfeld (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*

PCGH Foren, wo aus jedem Thema eine Diskussion über "wer hat recht" wird....


----------



## Rollora (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Blowfeld schrieb:


> PCGH Foren, wo aus jedem Thema eine Diskussion über "wer hat recht" wird....


Forum ist die Kurzform von Diskussionsforum. Also


----------



## GEChun (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erste Folge gestartet, Kritiken auch zu späteren Folgen verfügbar*



Rollora schrieb:


> Aha das heutige Publikum ist also nicht mehr fähig sich eine Woche auf die nächste Folge zu freuen? Das ist bedenklich, sagt  das doch einiges über die geistige Entwicklung aus. Antrainierte Ungeduld. Duke Nukem Forever Entwicklungszeit wär für viele hier der Tod.
> Und wie bitte, du kanndt dir das bisschen Handlung keine Woche merken?
> Und warum wartest du nicht einfach 8 Wochen und schaust dir alle 10 Folgen in einer Woche an?
> 
> ...



Nicht mehr fähig?

Es ist schlicht unnötiger Quatsch...

Und dazu jede Serie die ich wöchentlich geguckt hab, hab ich genau 1x gesehen... 

Die Serien die ich in folge geguckt hab allerdings wesentlich öfter! 
Mir macht das Wöchentliche also wirklich gar kein Spaß... ich muss bis Ende März warten und darf mich dann Spoilern lassen vorher... echt klasse diese Release Politik.... :/


----------

